# YuGiOh RP thread



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Okay I've had this idea for a while now but I've just gotten the nerve to post it.
Everyone will start off as Lv cards (Ultimate Insect, Armed Dragon, etc.) Everyone will start off at Lv 0 (there's no Lv 0, so just imagine what it would look like and post that in you post). The same goes for when you reach levels higher than those on the cards.
After hours of painstaking search, I've found a list of Lv cards, and included links that show a picture of the lowest-level card (and please, copy/paste the list into your post and delete the one you chose to make it easier for the next person):

Armed Dragon http://www.anycraze.com/show_product.asp?id=YSSD013
Mystic Swordsman http://www.anycraze.com/show_product.asp?id=YSSD011
Dark Mimic http://www.anycraze.com/show_product.asp?id=YSSD009
Horus the Black Flame Dragon http://www.anycraze.com/show_product.asp?id=YSSD006
Silent Swordsman

(The person who chooses Horus will have the most trouble invisioning lv 0, since it's level 4 on the lowest card, so we'll assume lv0 is an egg to save him/her some trouble)

I'll be the Ultimate Insect. Because you see it coming out of an egg on the Lv 1 card, we'll assume I'm still in an egg.




*REMEMBER:* If I left out any cards, feel free to be them.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Now, whith this in mind are you thinking somthing like the anime or the origonal manga as far as tone of killyness?


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

seriously Fenn?


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Dont be hate'n, the origonal manga was verry killy "Oh look at that I beat him at blackjack... Lets kill him."


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

Nah, I was actually playing StarWars KnightOfTheOldRepublic on the same day my Ultimate Insects won a battle for me, and I came up with this
And this was intended to be a type of Diablo game where you level up and you gain abilities and such.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Ah much more interesting. I would go for it, but it seems that this thread is dieing.


----------



## Fenrakk101 (Feb 23, 2008)

I see that, not too happy, this ounded like it would be fun, especially since it relied a bit more heavily on teamwork than most RP threads...


----------

